# Silver window tint?



## Enthusia (Aug 8, 2005)

I live in NC, and the window tint limit is 35%...I was wondering, is the silver reflective looking tint (not mirror tint) still legal if it's 35%? B/c I've noticed that kind of tint is hard to see through anyways, so maybe I could get that a 35% and still be legal to get inspections and stuff....Does anyone know? or know where I might find out?


----------



## Enthusia (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok so I looked it up, in NC, % of reflectivity is 20%. So what exactly does that mean? Does anyone know? Does anyone even have some pics of their cars that have have the windows tinted that you could post? Thx


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

Enthusia said:


> Ok so I looked it up, in NC, % of reflectivity is 20%. So what exactly does that mean? Does anyone know? Does anyone even have some pics of their cars that have have the windows tinted that you could post? Thx


What that means is that the most your tint can reflect legally is 20% of the light that hits it.


----------



## B15_In_Progress (Aug 28, 2005)

stevensol said:


> What that means is that the most your tint can reflect legally is 20% of the light that hits it.


What it means is the % of light that is allowed through. The lower the number the darker the tint. Hence Lino tint being 5 %.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B15_In_Progress said:


> What it means is the % of light that is allowed through. The lower the number the darker the tint. Hence Lino tint being 5 %.


incorrect sir.

if you get mirror tint it must allow atleast 35% of the light to pass through it. and it must not reflect any more than 20% of the light that hits it. go to a tint shop and tell them you want to see a sample of mirror tint that is 35% dark and 20% reflective.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

can you get mirror tint? i thought the only way to do that is to get your windows dipped?


----------

